# OBT Setup HELP!!



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

hi i have a OBT and i want to make a nice setup for him/her i wanted to ask if anyone knows what sort of thing would need to do, i have him/her in a tank with some eco earth and a hide and water dish but i wanted to know is this is ok or am i doing something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

I found OBTs will either burrow, or go arborial. I prefere the arborial look, then they will web the hell out of it. Might be worth putting some sort of branch vertically. Or a plastic plant. something that it can web up and form its own hide on.

bit of humidity. You will likely be fine. Not a difficult species to keep. Thats if you exclude thier speed and nasty bite. lol


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks it has spun a web but only on the floor an a little on the side, i got it from a pet shop, and was toldd nothing, how much humid do they need? i have a load of moss could i put that in? i have posted a thing on here with the set up for my pink toe would that be ok (its under my setup)

Thanks


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

My OBT is prefering his arboreal set up. He has a large branch in there and he has webbed a beautiful mass of tunnels behind it. Mine is quite happy with a spray every few days and a small water bowl.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

They tend to be quite hardy.

Would a pokie set up be good for it?

*Scratches chin*

Someone had pics of their pokie set up on here, a few days ago.

Looked the business.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

cant say i measured the exactly humidity. I would just give it a spray once or twice a week. The set up that is, not the spider. lol

If this is ur 1st spider im shocked the shop sold you it. These things are renounded for being mental. Not a good beginner species is the general consencous. Very fast and have a nasty bite apparantly. But if you treat it respect and much much fear you should be fine lol. Just dont try and pic it up.

Stand a few branches up in the container, will give it more scafolding work with for constricting itself a hide out of web. Will likely hide away most of the day in there and you will catch it wanderin about when it gets darker.



enlightenment said:


> Would a pokie set up be good for it?


Id say yes


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my OBT set up atm. It seems happy in here so i am reluctant to move it lol


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

jack_rep said:


> These things are renounded for being mental.


They are red.

Anything with red hair(sic) is mental.

I should know.

I have specialised in red haired females.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Here is my OBT set up atm. It seems happy in here so i am reluctant to move it lol
> 
> imageimage


Any packaging....:whistling2:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the help people i will post a pic on here when i have done it.

also the the not for a begginer species no T is as even a chili can be nasty

if you dont try then you dont know


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Anything with red hair(sic) is mental.


:lol2: aye.

In all seriousness though, if this is the OPs 1st spider then a pair of long long forceps is a must. And if you the tub, make sure that tub is sat in a bigger tub. These things can bite you, and have buggered off half way up your curtains before you know it. (might be the reason i sold my adult :blush lol


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> also the the not for a begginer species no T is as even a chili can be nasty
> 
> if you dont try then you dont know


lol you really... really... cant compare this species to a chilli rose. Yeah a chilli can be nasty. But OBTs are nasty. 

OBT gets coined "orange bitey thingy" for a reason.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

lol

you can compare this T to anything, if it wants to bite you its going to, im not saying that these are gonna be your best pal but i read somewhere i cant remember where, but it said how can you get experience with a sepcies if you dont have 1.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> They are red.
> 
> Anything with red hair(sic) is mental.
> 
> ...


Tis called Ginge syndrome :lol2:


enlightenment said:


> Any packaging....:whistling2:


Nah i have had Chris Evans for ages now :Na_Na_Na_Na:



davidlottr said:


> thanks for the help people i will post a pic on here when i have done it.
> 
> also the the not for a begginer species no T is as even a chili can be nasty
> 
> if you dont try then you dont know


You will be fine with this as long as you treat it with respect. I was quite new to tarantulas when i got mine too.
Can i suggest that when you open the tub do it in the bath tub with plug in and planty of crick tubs for you to place over it. That way if it escapes it will run around the bath so you at least get a chance to catch it


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> lol
> 
> you can compare this T to anything, if it wants to bite you its going to, im not saying that these are gonna be your best pal but i read somewhere i cant remember where, but it said how can you get experience with a sepcies if you dont have 1.


I will say tho that if you got bit by a Rosea it would hurt, being bitten by this would be like being kicked by a horse in comparrison and much more ill effect from venom.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> how can you get experience with a sepcies if you dont have 1.


Yeah i totally agree. I only moved into T's about 6 months back and im keeping species that a lot would say id need more experience for. 

Thats not the point im making, the point is you cant treat this like a chilli. Its a whole different bag of worms.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> Yeah i totally agree. I only moved into T's about 6 months back and im keeping species that a lot would say id need more experience for.
> 
> Thats not the point im making, the point is you cant treat this like a chilli. Its a whole different bag of worms.


I have only been doing this a year and i have been keeping some 'nastier' t's for quite a bit of that lol


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

o i know that as the little bugger tryed to buy me once, but thats what you get when you get into this hobby, the risk is there.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I have only been doing this a year and i have been keeping some 'nastier' t's for quite a bit of that lol


lol yeah, i think I have about a week with a bracypelma to start and thought, "yep thats enough experience i think" and had a few baboons by the 2nd week. 

I can preach to people about species not being suitable for beginners. Not saying im not a hypocrit though :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> lol yeah, i think I have about a week with a bracypelma to start and thought, "yep thats enough experience i think" and had a few baboons by the 2nd week.
> 
> I can preach to people about species not being suitable for beginners. Not saying im not a hypocrit though :whistling2:


I had just 1 t for a few months then got a para sling and then in last 8 months have got all the rest. I had a few people a bit concerned when i got the Gigas at first but she is a diamond. I have NO INTENTION of going near the bitey end of any of them lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> lol yeah, i think I have about a week with a bracypelma to start and thought, "yep thats enough experience i think" and had a few baboons by the 2nd week.
> 
> I can preach to people about species not being suitable for beginners. Not saying im not a hypocrit though :whistling2:


There's more to it than just the keeper. Family, other pets and potential visitors are all potentially at risk too...


----------



## zembfy (Jul 20, 2009)

davidlottr said:


> lol
> 
> if it wants to bite you its going to.


They bite all the time. and again and again, and they r v. easy to breed.
before i get 2 sacs from my 2 females little agrressive to male (all females in nature are bit agrressive:devil::devil::devilbut my male lived with one for 3 weeks then he lived with other for 5 weeks and died coz of age or usage (she eventually didn't ate him) and mine females were burrowing them selfs.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

hi people just went off to re do my OBT set up here is a pic anything more i got to do? was a quick one as i had to do my pink toe tank as well


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Tis called Ginge syndrome :lol2:


Some fella's don't like the red heads.

Me?

I would take one over a blonde etc, any day.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I got 2 Juvie OBT's Both are in setups to accomodate Arboreal and Burrowing. 1 has Burrowed and made a wig wam type web and the other one has took to the sky and has a network of webbed tunnels!

Would say the "arboreal" one looks fantastic, you can look down the tunnels and they look like perfect webbed tubes!

Suppose it depends on your what your OBT fancies...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Some fella's don't like the red heads.
> 
> Me?
> 
> I would take one over a blonde etc, any day.


I think red heads are hawt, but they do have firey tempers. As i said it is ginge syndrome. My sis and bro have it moody buggers lol


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> I think red heads are hawt


Not ginger men though, surely?

I mean, they just look 'wrong'!

:lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I have only ever had OBT's as sub adults or adults.

Are they still aggressive and good eaters, as slings?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Not ginger men though, surely?
> 
> I mean, they just look 'wrong'!
> 
> :lol2:


Nope, my brother kinda killed that for me :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Nope, my brother kinda killed that for me :lol2:


So.

To sum up.

It is red haired women that you find 'hot'.

Right?

:whistling2:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

why has this gone from an OBT setup to the colour of a womens hair


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> So.
> 
> To sum up.
> 
> ...


Yup 



davidlottr said:


> why has this gone from an OBT setup to the colour of a womens hair


Welcome to RFUK. Hardly and threads stay on topic :lol2:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

lol funny lot

carry on lol

was just making me laf 

ill change it now what t's u lot got? if you got any


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Yup


*makes mental note to self*


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

davidlottr said:


> lol funny lot
> 
> carry on lol
> 
> ...


I have a nice GBB...

: victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> Not ginger men though, surely?
> 
> I mean, they just look 'wrong'!
> 
> :lol2:


my husband's ginger (or was before it mostly went white) and I can assure you he looks just fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:. He hasn't got a fiery temper either.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> lol funny lot
> 
> carry on lol
> 
> ...


Click the box on my sig they are in there 


enlightenment said:


> *makes mental note to self*


:lol2:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

:lol2: I have an ex like that, he just just luvs the fiery redheaded women.




enlightenment said:


> Some fella's don't like the red heads.
> 
> Me?
> 
> I would take one over a blonde etc, any day.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Luckily for me, they tend to, in the main, like the dark hair and olive skin that I have.

: victory:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay not to be a bore or anything but back to OBT's. Why do they vary from one extreme to the other? Burrowing to arboreal?


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I have only ever had OBT's as sub adults or adults.
> 
> Are they still aggressive and good eaters, as slings?


Good eaters yes, not aggressive as slings from what I have seen. I think they get defensive from the moment they get their adult colours.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

atum said:


> Okay not to be a bore or anything but back to OBT's. Why do they vary from one extreme to the other? Burrowing to arboreal?


Because the are one of the most widespread of baboons, populating about 10 African countries and therefore inhabitating a variety of different habitats.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

atum said:


> Okay not to be a bore or anything but back to OBT's. Why do they vary from one extreme to the other? Burrowing to arboreal?


I think mine prefers the arboreal as is is more enclosed and he seems to prefer less sapce


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Because the are one of the most widespread of baboons, populating about 10 African countries and therefore inhabitating a variety of different habitats.


Cheers. :2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Those I had moved _incredibly _quick. I have never had a pokie, and have no real desire to get one, but Pokie's are said to be really quick.

Are they quicker than these?


----------

